# Kongobatha diademata L2



## SilentDeviL (Dec 10, 2012)

Ya this species is not easy to make it to L2 .... I had 25 only 7 made it to L2 .... Not sure if i was doing something wrong , but i was told this species die off a lot during L1 but after L2 then it will be fine .. Hope i can mate these guys in the future..


----------



## agent A (Dec 10, 2012)

AWWWWWW :wub:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 10, 2012)

Awesome! wish you the best of luck with the rest of them.


----------



## Paradoxica (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow, does this species stay transparent or is it just a low instar thing?


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 10, 2012)

Adorable


----------



## Termite48 (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice, Albert. Stay with it. They are cute. What is the feeder insect?


----------



## SilentDeviL (Dec 10, 2012)

Rich S said:


> Nice, Albert. Stay with it. They are cute. What is the feeder insect?


Hi Rich is Turkish Gliders..FF.s


----------



## Precarious (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice! Looks very similar to Sinomantis denticulata (Glass Mantis). They also have a big die off before 1st molt. If this species is anything like them they need really good ventilation but also high humidity so you must mist multiple times per day. And watch out for mites as they can stress them to death.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Dec 10, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Nice! Looks very similar to Sinomantis denticulata (Glass Mantis). They also have a big die off before 1st molt. If this species is anything like them they need really good ventilation but also high humidity so you must mist multiple times per day. And watch out for mites as they can stress them to death.


Thx for the Tip Henry I'll keep that in mind


----------



## psyconiko (Dec 10, 2012)

L1 Kongobatha.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Dec 10, 2012)

Nikkko said:


> Yes,very similar to Sinomantis.L1


Yen has pic Pic back then . these guys at Adult look very different .


----------



## Sticky (Dec 13, 2012)

How big do they get?


----------



## SilentDeviL (Dec 13, 2012)

i have seem Adult Female only 3 - 3.5cm found this Pic on Yen's site


----------



## agent A (Dec 13, 2012)

SilentDeviL said:


> i have seem Adult Female only 3 - 3.5cm found this Pic on Yen's site[img=[URL="http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums/o666/silentdevils/Mantis%20Collection/snakemantisfemale.jpg%5D%5B/quote%5D"]http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums/o666/silentdevils/Mantis%20Collection/snakemantisfemale.jpg][/URL]


Looks like odonto crossed with tropido...


----------



## Paradoxica (Dec 14, 2012)

I just read a thread on UKMF in which a breeder in Australia said his were parthenogenic.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Dec 14, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> I just read a thread on UKMF in which a breeder in Australia said his were parthenogenic.


I don't think so .. If was true when Yen only had Females the ooth would of hatched .. and this species would of been in culture in the US ...


----------



## happy1892 (Dec 23, 2012)

SilentDeviL said:


> Ya this species is not easy to make it to L2 .... I had 25 only 7 made it to L2 .... Not sure if i was doing something wrong , but i was told this species die off a lot during L1 but after L2 then it will be fine ..


I have read that many young Chinese Mantids nymphs die because they get stressed by the human moving them and stuff. Maybe these are sensitive to that. Did you interact with them much? Maybe I handled my mantids too much so they died.


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 24, 2012)

Beautiful! A lot like the glass mantis. Wish you luck.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Dec 25, 2012)

Dec 25th Kongobatha diademata Snake Mantis has reach L4 and I'm down to 6 ...left 1 mis molted to L5.... Sad..































Hope i can get 1 pair to adult......


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 25, 2012)

Thats not a hydei is it? If so I never guessed they were so small.


----------



## aNisip (Dec 25, 2012)

Yup that's a hydei! They are quite big for ff, but I think ur talking about the mantis, yeah K diademata are pretty small...keep it up Albert!


----------



## SilentDeviL (Dec 25, 2012)

Ya is a Hydei they look small but at L4 is close to 2cm so .. is not that small .


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 25, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> Yup that's a hydei! They are quite big for ff, but I think ur talking about the mantis, yeah K diademata are pretty small...keep it up Albert!


Yes I have hydei. I was talking about how big it was relative to the mantis. About the same ratio as my boxers except my boxers curl up instead of stretching out


----------



## happy1892 (Dec 25, 2012)

SilentDevil sorry that they died.  I hope those six make it. Oh, and merry christmas  .


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 5, 2013)

SilentDeviL said:


> i have seem Adult Female only 3 - 3.5cm found this Pic on Yen's site


HOw's the little ones doing Albert? I missed out this thread didn't know you are keeping this too. All the best with them. I have couple more pics of this species actually if you don't mind me posting here.


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 5, 2013)

Yours are scary looking, Yen.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 5, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> Yours are scary looking, Yen.


haha.. probably i have the :devil: batch....


----------



## SilentDeviL (Jan 5, 2013)

yen_saw said:


> HOw's the little ones doing Albert? I missed out this thread didn't know you are keeping this too. All the best with them. I have couple more pics of this species actually if you don't mind me posting here.


No Problem Keep this Post alive ... I only have 6 left L5 .... hope a pair will make it to adult ....


----------



## SilentDeviL (Jan 8, 2013)

kongobatha diademata snake mantis L5 ..


----------



## SilentDeviL (Jan 8, 2013)

I made a feeding Video ...

http://youtu.be/yAErKkFELbw


----------



## sally (Jan 8, 2013)

Great video!


----------



## agent A (Jan 8, 2013)

cutesy cute :wub:


----------



## SilentDeviL (Mar 14, 2013)

Update Success in Breed this Species haha .. I didn't fail my Australia friend..


----------

